# sync speed wont sync



## sbakewell0508 (Apr 30, 2011)

Hi i have a nikon d90 and some monolights. trying to use them remotely with a trigger. when i use the shutter speed of 200 i get the dreaded black line.. sync speed of the nikon d90 is 200 so i don't know what is wrong.. i hooked up my nikon in commander mode up and i don't get the black line.. i put new batteries in the remotes and that did not help..

any ideas? built in flash is in manual


----------



## analog.universe (Apr 30, 2011)

which remotes are you using?

you could try hooking up a monolight with a sync cable to determine if it's the triggers or something else...


----------



## table1349 (Apr 30, 2011)

Depends on the moonlights and the triggers.  No real need for the max sync speed in most cases. 1/60th or 1/125th for studio work is fine.

First thing RTFM all the manuals. Secondly it would help if we knew what lights and triggers. They are not all the same.


----------



## Ed Bray (May 1, 2011)

It is thw triggers causing your problem, it is common with Monolights use 1/125th sec and all will be fine. If you want to use 1/200 then you will probably need to use the sync lead, but with some of the monolights (typically the cheaper end) you may still get the dreaded black band.


----------



## sbakewell0508 (May 1, 2011)

this is the exact studio kit i am using and the remotes. the remotes dont have a brand name or anything. what i dont understand is i have never had this problem before. i have used a sync speed of 200 before and never got the black line.. i know i dont' need that fast, but was just frustrated that i was getting it and i have never gotten it before.
CowboyStudio Photography Lighting | Studio Equipment | Studio Accessories

thanks for the ideas.. unfortuanately i cant try the sync cable option cause camera does not have a pc port and i dont want to buy one when needed.

anyone have any suggestions on some good remotes? i know pocket wizards are good and i have heard about alienbees option, but pocket wizards are out of my price range.


----------



## analog.universe (May 1, 2011)

I've been using Cactus v5's.  They seem to perform fine... have never had one fail to fire and they sync at 1/300 with my 60d and LP160 speedlights.  Supposedly the triggers themselves are rated at 1/1000.  The actual plastic construction of them feels really cheap, so if your equipment gets knocked around they may not be the best, but I've never had any trouble with the electronics.  and they're only $30 each!


----------

